# Craftsman string trimmer



## DomC32 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi,

I have a Craftsman string trimmer model 358 791580, I need to adjust the carburetor and cannot find anyone that sell the tool to adjust them.

Does anyone know where I can buy it?

Dom..


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

:wave: Hiya DomC32

Your craftsman Trimmer has got plastic 'limeters' on the adjustment screw(s).
All ya do is pull these caps off the screws with a needle nose,screw the adjusting screw in just till it seats (DONT THGHTEN) then unscrew it abuut 1-1 1/2 turns,crank the enging and alow it to warm up for 2-3 minutes then fine tune the screws.(unscrew until it start to run bad then turn the other way till it starts to run bad again.Then set the screw to half way between these two points).
Can't remember if your trimmer has 1 or 2 adjustment screws,but same applys to both.
rev.the engine to adjust the high speed (the one closest to the air filter) if it has two.


----------



## DomC32 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reply,

Are you sure their plastic caps, they sure look like their metal. They also look like their splined on the edges.

dom..


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

DomC32 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> Are you sure their plastic caps, they sure look like their metal. They also look like their splined on the edges.
> 
> dom..


 I've got a parts brake down manual I'm looking at.and it says the carb is a Walbro (WT628) and that REPAIR KITS ARE NOT AVAILABLE FOR THIS CARBURETOR).It doesn't show much detail but I also got a holt of some carbs that the adjustment screws was just square on the ends (no screw slots)If it is limetter they will be RED & WHITE and these are the kind that pull off


----------



## DomC32 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Picture of screws*

I took a picture of the screws here's a link
http://pages.cthome.net/clamcruiser/photo/screw1.jpg

I can see them much clearer in the pictures, looks to me that they need some sort of tool to adjust them. What do you think?

dom..


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Get a dremel tool with cuttoff blade and cut some slots in those things that look like screws, they will then be screws . Need is the mother of invention. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## DomC32 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Thanks*

Good advice, I would try that, but the screw heads are set so deep and the opening is so small I don't think a cut off wheel will fit. Unless they make a cut off wheel that mounts vertical. I'm not sure if theirs anything else I could get down into the opening to reach the screw heads.

I was thinking of some liquid weld and a alien wrench.

dom..


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

You can take a small pin punch and bump them around (SOFTLY)!!!or a very small socket???

Why do these designers think that they have to make every thing so hard anyway????????????????????????


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry, with the dremel, you need to go thru the carb housing also, as I said, if it were easy everyone could do it. Oh and have a nice day. Geo


----------



## DomC32 (Aug 11, 2006)

I can picture the designers checking out all the forums like this one and laughing like hell.

dom..


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The design of the carb adjustment screws is a requirement of the EPA. They have to be made so the enduser can not easily adjust them. Complain to the EPA and not the manufacturer.


----------



## DomC32 (Aug 11, 2006)

What is the EPA thinking, are we suppose to pay someone every time we have to make a simple adjustment to the carb. Theirs going to be a lot of 2 cycle engines running real bad out there.

I cut two alien wrench's to just above the carb housing, put a drop of liquid weld on them, and I have them drying now. As long as I didn't get any on the sides of the adjusting screws I should be ok.

dom..


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

i got odds on this one it may not turn out as well as hoped.............sorry, but i woulda went with a pair of the smallest needle-nose you could find and made a mark with white out to hep count turns


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Considering that 90% of people don't even know enough to check a spark plug when something won't start I would say they sure as heck don't want them adjusting carbs.

Let's see some of what I worked on today... 2 4-cycle weedwackers that come in because they were "locked up". One had the cyl. full of oil (most likely stored with the engine upside down) and the other had 8 oz. of oil in a 3.2 oz. crackcase.

One blower that "won't start and won't stop". I guess if it won't start then how do they know it won't stop? Wrong fuel mix fouled the plug... it "stopped" just fine.

One wacker where the "trim head is loose"... OK, so you REALLY do have to tighten the nut that holds it on?

A "recall" (item returned within 30 days from last repair) for a blower that wouldn't start. We just rebuilt the engine because straight gas was used in it... guess what? They ran straight gas in it again.

and you wonder why they don't want people adjusting carbs?


----------



## parttime11 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hank, just think how boring this world would be without that 90%. lol


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yeah, and I'd be out of a job


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

i LOVE the idiots (no offense) ...................i git an easy complete


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Well the EPA is a BIG pain in the.... assuming their wasn't 90% who didn't know the differance between a spark plug and a fire plug,then you and I and a lot of other people would be out of work.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

No offense here either..... but some don't even know what a carb is..... don't know you have to replace the air filter and change the oil......
I've heard people asking can they use engine oil instead of 2 cycle oil in 2 cycles.... and using 2 cycle oil instead of engine oil in 4 cycles....


----------



## DomC32 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Card adjustment*

If they don't want people adjusting carbs they should put a removable plate, or caps that need to be removed, at the very least sell the darn tool.

If someone doesn't know enough to change a spark plug their not going to know when to adjust the carb, never mind where to look for the adjustments.

Dom..


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Per EPA regulations the tools are only available to qualified techs. Best bet would be to bitch to the EPA as it isn't going to change.


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

yup yup


----------

